# Mk4 AEG Secondary Air Pump Delete?



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

First off i want to say that yes, I did search, and the results i got were for mk3 applications. 
With that said, I have an AEG engine with about 98k on the engine and im pretty sure the vavle behind the throttle body for the seconday air injection system is bad. my cold start it pretty rough and the vavle makes a bad noise. To my understanding these air pumps only serve to lower the emissions during startup because of the rich mixture. I read in the mk3 post that using vag com you can make the ECU think it doesnt exsist. Is this possible to do on an mk4? and if so, would i just remove the pump unit and hoses, and the valve off the heat shield and plug the hole? thanks for any help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 AEG Secondary Air Pump Delete? (turbolesstom)*

I'm not sure if it can be done on the Mk4, as they were designed for lower emissions than even the ABA was, but here's how I'm going to do it on my Mk3.
I already have the airpump off the car, then the two vacuum lines off (capped on the booster end, unhooked both from the SA solenoid, then capped on the valve end). I also have an airbox from an OBDI car, without the attachment for the hose from the pump.
After I VAG the car, I'm taking the tube out of the mani (the one that leads to the EGR valve) and replacing it with a short bolt (to cap it off). Next would be to remove the valve from the side of the motor, which I'll have to fabricate something to block off.
I would imagine, once the system is VAGed off, I can probably unhook the electrical connector from the solenoid on the firewall... If I do it now, I get a constant code.
I don't know how much that differs from the Mk4's, but maybe that gives some ideas. You'll have to look at the system and see how it's routed and what it's connected to. On the ABA, the valve is fed by the ex mani, connects to the side of the motor, and is activated via the solenoid, which uses vacuum pressure from the booster line. It opens, allowing the pump to draw the air through and push it into the airbox.
As it is now, if I clear the P0411 code, it comes back in a few days. However, all of my parts seem to work (which is what frustrates me) and the hoses are new and the routing triple checked. Since I don't even have emissions testing in my area, I've stopped caring about fixing it.
The main thing is whether or not those cars were available without the EGR system or not. With the ABA, I'll probably get away with it because not all of them were TLEV. I know the ABA Mk3.5 Cabrios were all TLEV, though...


_Modified by ninety9gl at 4:07 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
anyone know about mk4s?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (turbolesstom)*

1. You can't DECODE the Air pump with VAG-COM in MK4s
2. You need a new non-air pump ECU if you want to delete the entire system
3. SEARCH!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_1. You can't DECODE the Air pump with VAG-COM in MK4s
2. You need a new non-air pump ECU if you want to delete the entire system
3. SEARCH!

That's kind of what I figured... I know there are codes for the Mk3.5 Cabrio (in the same info for the Mk3 disable, the Function 7 codes), but I think both of those codes use the SAI system, they're just manual v/s automatic transmissions (from looking at Ross-Tech's wiki).
Have you searched the _archived_ posts, turbolesstom?


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

yeah i did search but apparently not well enough.. thanks for the info tho vasillalov.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

20 squared offers this: http://www.20squared.com/catal...id=29 and this http://www.20squared.com/catal...d=169
I am not sure if anyone has tried this on a MKIV 2.o though.


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

that is very interesting.. i wonder if it would work? i guess $35 isnt THAT huge of a loss if no one has any experience with it. i may give that a try.. anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_20 squared offers this: http://www.20squared.com/catal...id=29 and this http://www.20squared.com/catal...d=169
I am not sure if anyone has tried this on a MKIV 2.o though.


You can't use those on a MK4 2.0L. All you need is a ~$2 oil drain plug from you local autoparts store (M18x1.5) that screws into the exhaust mani where the kombi would normally go.


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

ok, but i am more interested in the resistor anyways. i dont want a pesky CEL. technically it should work with an mk4 right?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (turbolesstom)*

as seach would have revealed:
you will still end up with a CEL for incorrect flow at startup, which you can NOT avoid with any resistors or blockoffs. 
Either swap the ECU or relocate the pump. Your only options for no-cel action.


----------



## Pitchwayne (May 3, 2014)

I get a CEL for my secondary air and as a result its ****ing up my emmisions making it a challenge for me to pass this year. I'd have to lookbut I think I still have that pump. So what could be my problem?


----------

